# Elbow dislocation... Ouch



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

damn man how long are you out?

I saw a chick at my local hill this past weekend walking down while we were riding the lift with ski patrol all around her. Heard one of them say she dislocated her elbow. As someone who has dislocated an ankle, I can imagine how much it hurt...


----------



## Optikal_Illuzion (Sep 14, 2012)

owwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww... I bet yah now that you're not drunk, you can feel it that much more >.<


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Done that one before. Also don't drink and shred this will teach you.


----------



## Cormier (Sep 18, 2012)

Ya seriously. Glad it didn't break, confirmed after 2 sets of X-rays, just had ultrasound too that may show some tearing  

Y'all don't even know how slow I'll be goin when I get back on my board


----------



## tarnelope (Jun 22, 2012)

How you doing man? Dislocated my elbow yesterday and thinking that's a season ender for me. Did you go to PT? Any advice on recovery?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's not a season ender. I was out for 6 weeks with mine, spent 6 months in intensive pt doing all sorts of exercises. The sooner you can move it the better.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

damn that bruise and x-ray both look nasty !!!!


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

Makes me feel better about mine. I slipped out ona rail n arm got behind me. Could see in video it hyperextended. Xrays showed verysmall fracture. I rode for 5 more days but kept it simple til i could leave early w my friend. As soon as i left i missed 20 inches of snow in 3 days and iration n macklemre concert n sia in denver. But ur post makes mefeel better. Could be worse....


----------



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

That xray is nasty...how did they get it back in?
You might be a good candidate for trying out whether vinegar actually helps fade bruising.
Get better soon and icccccce.


----------



## vltsai (Jan 20, 2011)

I've dislocated it before. Pretty severely as well - not from snowboarding but from wrestling. Went for a takedown and my friend slipped and fell on my arm, hyperextended it completely the other way around. It was pretty gross. Popped it back in, got an xray, and within the next couple of days, my elbow reached the size of a grapefruit.

1 week for the bruising to fade a bit, another week for the swelling to subside, by the 3rd week I was almost ready to ditch the sling. No rehab after that (I'm an idiot) so my elbow still slips out every now and then (it's been a few years). Get PT/rehab that ish so you can maintain full mobility and flexibility, and most importantly strengthen it when you can to make sure it's stable. You'll be pretty much fully using it in a few weeks.

If I could recommend anything for you to buy, it would be some kind of neoprene sleeve with an elbow pad at the end of it. For physical activity, it's great as it'll keep you from banging it on things. The sleeve will be tight and will offer some stability, and the heat retention will keep it warm. Compression keeps the blood flowing. I have one, and I have another lighter duty one that I wear whenever my elbow feels a little weird during regular days.

Take care of it!


----------

